# Just a cute Every Day Carry knife



## godogs57 (Oct 25, 2017)

Experimenting around with PSF-27 steel (CPM version of D2). Bocote handles with mosaic pins. Sharp little bugger...starting to like this steel. Resharpens easily after use I've found. Thanks for looking.


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 25, 2017)

Really nice.


----------



## Horns (Oct 25, 2017)

She’s pretty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2017)

Good lookin knife. What's the wood on the handle?


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 25, 2017)

Handles are Bocote.


----------



## tsharp (Oct 25, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 26, 2017)

Niceun! Love bacote, great easy to work wood that is very durable.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 28, 2017)

That sir, is a "perfect" knife!

What a pretty piece of work!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking good Hank.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 29, 2017)

Good all around knife right there!
Beautiful


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 29, 2017)

very nice


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2017)

Hank that is one fine looking knife.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2017)

Dandy little blade, Hank. Nice work.


----------



## killerv (Nov 3, 2017)

great work!


----------



## bg7m (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice knife


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 16, 2017)

Beautiful work as always Hank. You may consider doing the show with us next year.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 17, 2017)

gorgeous!


----------

